# Paging blue EXM owners



## redtecnos (Aug 8, 2005)

Have any of you ever found blue handlebar tape that matches the blue accents on the EXM? I've found some that were close, but not close enough. My wife says I'll never find one. I'd like to prove her wrong. Thanks.


----------



## vette (Feb 1, 2009)

This and the Derosa forum is dead,you have close to 60 views & no replies,waste of time posting anything here.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Just use White. Matching blue is tricky, too many variations where the blue pushes cool or warm


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Cinelli Gel Blue may have enough red in it, or maybe the denim. The blue in your paint definitely holds some magenta so that's your problem. My blue bikes are light blue and getting a color match was not worth it. I went white


----------

